# Cloning by leaf ..



## djpipster (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi there growers . I'm reading a little booklet thing on cuttings ect . It says u can clone a plant via a leaf .?? Has any one done this .? And what's the %ratio if any one has ? Thanx


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Don't see how it would be possible to clone a fan leaf alone 

What does the book say ?


----------



## djpipster (Apr 4, 2012)

It says take a mature leaf .. Cut 4cm down the stalk . Pre fill rootit plugs with root hormone gel and that's it .. Seems to simple for it to work for me ..


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2012)

I always thought you needed some "new growth" to continue to grow once the clone roots. 
IMO I feel like trying to clone from a single fan leaf would be a waste of time, even if it roots I dont see where the growth would come from 

Ive been taking cuts and have a 100% success rate
I just take the cut from the main stem
at a 45 degree angle dip in rooting gel 
And mist the dome 3 times a day 

Usually have roots in 8-10 days (no fancy cloners just a dome and spray bottle)

These should be rooting in the next 2 - 4 days







If anybody clones from just a fan leaf I'm interested to see it

But imo I think the regular way of taking clones would be more efficient.


----------



## slump (Apr 4, 2012)

Great...now I gotta try cloning the leaf


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2012)

I seriously want to see some pics or a video of somebody attempting it 
I'd follow that thread


----------



## el rey (Apr 4, 2012)

Like take a leaf and put in dirt like normal ? No. However there are people on this board that do tissue culture including myself. I have successfully grown roots from a leaf it's crazy check out cloning by tissue culture I have posted pics of my progress.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 4, 2012)

You *could* get a fan leaf to sprout some roots...but it will not amount to anything useful. In all my years of growing and botany I have also never seen ANY tree leaf that sprouted roots and grew into a tree. Of course I wasn't there to watch the whole time, but science says it ain't happening, sorry. If you Google search this topic, it has been beat into the ground and the consensus was always the same- a no-go. 
+rep for thinking about it anyways... that's where all discoveries first come from.


----------



## JJFOURTWENTY (Apr 4, 2012)

I've done it, and pulled nearly 18 ounces(dry) off the resulting plant.












Just kidding, lol! But I did clone a fan leaf in the TurboKloner back in the beginning when I didn't know what the fuck was going on. And yes the fan leaf did sprout roots after nearly a week and a half in the machine.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 4, 2012)

JJFOURTWENTY said:


> I've done it, and pulled nearly 18 ounces(dry) off the resulting plant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just about to post a "pics or it didn't happen" picture lol


----------



## panhead (Apr 4, 2012)

Your book is correct that plants can be cloned via a single leaf ,problem is that if you try to clone a fan leaf from a mj plant all you will get is a nicely rooted fan leaf that wont grow out into a full plant.

Plants with complex structures like a node on a mj plant do not contain the cell structure needed to replicate itself within the leaf matter. 

The cells needed to grow out a full plant are locked within the vein of the leaf,cloning a mj plant via a fan leaf is possible but not in a classic sense,the leaf needs to lay flat on top the medium & needs to root from the veins of the leaf instead of the leaf stalk.
Then what you get is a goofy ass looking lump of roots that if you can keep alive long enough will shoot up little sprouts that resemble a mj seedling.

A botanist who is a member here talked a few members & myself into trying it a few years back,we were experimenting with different growth hormones when he suggested the fan leaf deal ,we spent an entire year fukin round with fan leaf cloning & found out its a bitch to pull off,after about 6 months & dozens of failures I got a few leaves to root via the veins ,but only 1 took hold & grew a root mass,i never did get a plant to pop out of the root mass,i forgot to adjust the temp in the incunator & the root mass molded over,i was all kinda pissed & gave up.

Its possible but the cloning process dosent even remotely resemble just sticking a leaf stalk in hormones & your off n running,its alot of precise work involving incubators,total sterile medium & growth chambers as well as sterile hormones,its just too much work when standard cloning techniques are so simple with extremely high success rates.

Dont waste your time unless your into the science behind it all.


----------



## djpipster (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanx ppl for taking some of ur time to get bk to my thread . . Cloning by leaf sounds more complicated than it sounded . Bloody books make things sound so simple . Well iv only tried to clone off of a plant once and fxcx all grew and made me very disheartened. I really wanna no the art of cloning I read loads but I'm just not grasping the correct way .


----------



## sike89 (Apr 7, 2012)

only one time did i see someone try to clone a leaf, and roots actually did develop but no growth what so ever.


----------



## colonuggs (Apr 7, 2012)

here ya go a rooted leaf....but thats all you get


----------



## slump (Apr 7, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> here ya go a rooted leaf....but thats all you get


Best, Picture, EVER!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 7, 2012)

well it true if you dont induce "shooting" along a stem of the growth the leaves/stem will only form roots(without a plantlet or node).

but there are 2 ways you can induce "shooting" to occur, siply wait till leaf is rotted and make an incision in the vein of the stem about a cm long like this \/ keep exposed and cut away any new growth that starts from the edges and in the center of your wound(if kept clean plain with plain water) after some time a plantlet MAY develop, from what i hear not all strains have this regenerative capability, some people try to make the incision as close to the bottom of leaves as possible as this is where all fluids separate and become smaller veins easier to block off to build up the hormones in the wound. another method is to spray with a chemical know as 6-BAP after leaf has rooted


----------



## Ringsixty (Apr 7, 2012)

Haha... I did it for fun. I made 2 clones from 2 fan leafs on my last grow. 

One died in a week and the other one hung on to life for about a month. Till I got tired of looking @ it.
Opened the rapid rooter... Didn't see any roots.

But, I have read that it will root. But, will not produce a plant.


----------



## KushXOJ (Apr 9, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> here ya go a rooted leaf....but thats all you get


Figured that's all that would happen


----------



## kbo ca (Apr 9, 2012)

ever heard of cloning from leaf cultures? Just enough plant material to get the dna from the live plant can make a new plant. It takes way too much time to do, but it's kinda cool. You can get a plant to grow from just a leaf, or even less.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 10, 2012)

kbo ca said:


> ever heard of cloning from leaf cultures? Just enough plant material to get the dna from the live plant can make a new plant. It takes way too much time to do, but it's kinda cool. You can get a plant to grow from just a leaf, or even less.


Nobody has done this with cannabis, at least that I'm aware of...


----------



## kbo ca (Apr 10, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> Nobody has done this with cannabis, at least that I'm aware of...


high times did an article on it not too long ago. It has been done plenty, it just takes too long. i think it's more for novelty purposes or to save a strain that can no longer be cloned for whatever reason.


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 10, 2012)

kbo ca said:


> ever heard of cloning from leaf cultures? Just enough plant material to get the dna from the live plant can make a new plant. It takes way too much time to do, but it's kinda cool. You can get a plant to grow from just a leaf, or even less.


***LIKE***

I saw a program on Discovery, or Science Channel all about growing through leaf cutures. Pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## Wolverine97 (Apr 10, 2012)

kbo ca said:


> high times did an article on it not too long ago. It has been done plenty, it just takes too long. i think it's more for novelty purposes or to save a strain that can no longer be cloned for whatever reason.


If it was about actual "leaf culture" with cannabis then I guess I must've missed it. I've seen plenty of HT articles on tissue culture, and how it's the "future" for what we do but I've never actually seen proof of anyone successfully completing the cycle with cannabis. Got a link?


----------



## kbo ca (Apr 10, 2012)

Wolverine97 said:


> If it was about actual "leaf culture" with cannabis then I guess I must've missed it. I've seen plenty of HT articles on tissue culture, and how it's the "future" for what we do but I've never actually seen proof of anyone successfully completing the cycle with cannabis. Got a link?


google.com hahaha I have the article, but no link. i'm sure you can find it with a little looking. I don't think it's going to serve any real purpose, besides keeping a strain around that is near extinction.


----------



## Rj41 (Apr 10, 2012)

On the program I saw, thew talked about doing it when there's only a limited amount of material to work with but many new plants desired.
They took a leaf and cut it into I think 16 smaller pieces, then grew them all out.
You can also do it with a very immature plant.


----------



## Total Head (Apr 10, 2012)

assuming a leaf can be rooted but not produce new growth, what do you all suppose would happen if someone tried to root one of those fan leaves that has a bud growing out of it?







(i got this pic off google images but it appears to have originated from this site)

has anyone ever cloned one of these leaves?


----------



## kbo ca (Apr 10, 2012)

Total Head said:


> assuming a leaf can be rooted but not produce new growth, what do you all suppose would happen if someone tried to root one of those fan leaves that has a bud growing out of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had this happen, but have never spent time trying to clone one. I have a strong suspicion that the cutting would generate new growth.


----------



## MacGuyver4.2.0 (Apr 10, 2012)

Cmon people! Read the first 2 pages of this thread. People even posted PICTURES of MJ leaves with roots. And that's exactly what you'll get! Anyone still contemplating this needs to read a few posts to come to the same conclusion all the intelligent posters already did. You get leaves with roots but not a full blown plant with far too much work. These 2 posts sum it all up.



MacGuyver4.2.0 said:


> You *could* get a fan leaf to sprout some roots...but it will not amount to anything useful. In all my years of growing and botany I have also never seen ANY tree leaf that sprouted roots and grew into a tree. Of course I wasn't there to watch the whole time, but science says it ain't happening, sorry. If you Google search this topic, it has been beat into the ground and the consensus was always the same- a no-go.
> +rep for thinking about it anyways... that's where all discoveries first come from.





panhead said:


> Your book is correct that plants can be cloned via a single leaf ,problem is that if you try to clone a fan leaf from a mj plant all you will get is a nicely rooted fan leaf that wont grow out into a full plant.
> 
> Plants with complex structures like a node on a mj plant do not contain the cell structure needed to replicate itself within the leaf matter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc Holliday* (Apr 11, 2012)

slump said:


> Great...now I gotta try cloning the leaf


LOL... I was thinking the same thing !!


----------



## teoborg (Jun 22, 2012)

You can actually clone a leaf but not a cannabis plant. That works with cacti and plants like cacti.


----------



## thump easy (Jun 22, 2012)

I have seen clips of other plants that you take a leaf tisue culture and put it in incubation but i tried it it takes fucking months success is slim to non you need a real clean envirment for every dust partical you see in a dark room wen light from outside beems in they say each dust partical has 100 diffrent spores on it.. so you need a hepa filterd room and a hepa cabnit i havent had success i spent about a thousand dollars i should have just bout a fucken butane chamber instead.. i havent seen it done with leaf though but it seas it could be done.. all i know is their are two chemicals you can induce into the agar and i hear the fucken tree trucks are no fucking joke that was from a collage professor in the bay area.. he charges just to talk i had no credit card!!!..


----------



## xmax (Jun 22, 2012)

maybe culture/clone from a leaf.


----------



## ØVER_MCVS (Aug 14, 2019)

So as you guys can see .. i’m new here I happened to run into your thread in 2012 you guys were all talking about cloning families whats 2019 and I like to tell you guys that it is possible I’ve actually seen it and I’m actually doing it as we speak my profile picture is a current picture I sent image so hopefully you guys can see that I’ll send more and I just wanted to be in the mix because it’s getting me excited to think everybody here is also wondering my name is OVER by the way guys and this is my second you’re growing and when I was 21 and I grew 12 plants and they all did amazing outside and there was a big yield this time All I did was cut the family from the plant cut the stock a bit put it in a pot of soil outside no gel no hormone growth and it’s been surviving it’s been alive it’s been drinking water he hasn’t died so that goes to show you that you can do it it’s just gonna take some time​


----------



## waterproof808 (Aug 14, 2019)

ØVER_MCVS said:


> So as you guys can see .. i’m new here I happened to run into your thread in 2012 you guys were all talking about cloning families whats 2019 and I like to tell you guys that it is possible I’ve actually seen it and I’m actually doing it as we speak my profile picture is a current picture I sent image so hopefully you guys can see that I’ll send more and I just wanted to be in the mix because it’s getting me excited to think everybody here is also wondering my name is OVER by the way guys and this is my second you’re growing and when I was 21 and I grew 12 plants and they all did amazing outside and there was a big yield this time All I did was cut the family from the plant cut the stock a bit put it in a pot of soil outside no gel no hormone growth and it’s been surviving it’s been alive it’s been drinking water he hasn’t died so that goes to show you that you can do it it’s just gonna take some time​


I dont understand why you are wasting time with this. You will not get a full plant to grow out of a rooted fan leaf.


----------



## JayBio420 (Aug 14, 2019)

Tissue culture works for cannabis and many other plants. 

You basically use a sanitary Method, excise a piece of plant from a growth tip and use a semi-sterilizing method. Often alcohol and bleach. Cut it into many bits with a scalpel.. These bits go into test tubes filled with a tissue culture media. These tubes are sterilized before you add the tissue.

In a sterile room with a flow hood or glovebox, you add each tiny piece to the top of the media tube. These are incubated until a tissue cluster starts to form, at which point each piece of this semi-differentiated tissue can be cut and rooted, and the shoots cloned.

The benefit of this is a few growth tips can make you hundreds or thousands of clones. Works best in a lab.


----------



## rob333 (Aug 14, 2019)

djpipster said:


> Hi there growers . I'm reading a little booklet thing on cuttings ect . It says u can clone a plant via a leaf .?? Has any one done this .? And what's the %ratio if any one has ? Thanx


never done it but i may think it could work not saying it would but may lol i do no when i run a high rate of humic and flavic i get buds comming out the center of fan leaves nothing big but it still buds


----------



## xtsho (Aug 15, 2019)

ØVER_MCVS said:


> So as you guys can see .. i’m new here I happened to run into your thread in 2012 you guys were all talking about cloning families whats 2019 and I like to tell you guys that it is possible I’ve actually seen it and I’m actually doing it as we speak my profile picture is a current picture I sent image so hopefully you guys can see that I’ll send more and I just wanted to be in the mix because it’s getting me excited to think everybody here is also wondering my name is OVER by the way guys and this is my second you’re growing and when I was 21 and I grew 12 plants and they all did amazing outside and there was a big yield this time All I did was cut the family from the plant cut the stock a bit put it in a pot of soil outside no gel no hormone growth and it’s been surviving it’s been alive it’s been drinking water he hasn’t died so that goes to show you that you can do it it’s just gonna take some time​



Roots? All that I see is a leaf stuck into some soil. And even if it is rooted then what next?


----------



## rob333 (Aug 15, 2019)

xtsho said:


> Roots? All that I see is a leaf stuck into some soil. And even if it is rooted then what next?


you can grow leafy weed maybe ?


----------



## Renfro (Aug 17, 2019)

I think it was @Or_Gro I saw using tissue culture to propagate cannabis.


----------



## SickboyDilligaf (Aug 19, 2019)

KushXOJ said:


> I always thought you needed some "new growth" to continue to grow once the clone roots.
> IMO I feel like trying to clone from a single fan leaf would be a waste of time, even if it roots I dont see where the growth would come from
> 
> Ive been taking cuts and have a 100% success rate
> ...


What medium do you use ??? I’m waiting for my clone chamber so trying in soil with a diy set up.


----------



## Jaybodankly (Oct 19, 2019)

__





Introductory Tissue Culture — Cannomic







www.cannomic.com


----------



## dragnit (Oct 27, 2019)

djpipster said:


> Hi there growers . I'm reading a little booklet thing on cuttings ect . It says u can clone a plant via a leaf .?? Has any one done this .? And what's the %ratio if any one has ? Thanx


Weed is not the kind of plant that does this.


----------



## Flowki (Oct 31, 2019)

Personally seen a few mutant fan leafs or what ever, had a perfect little bud growing at the base of the leaf where the stem connects, crystals and all. Shame I didn't see this thread then, would have made for a fun little experiment.


----------



## SCJedi (Dec 20, 2019)

dragnit said:


> Weed is not the kind of plant that does this.


This is incorrect. Cannabis is totipotent which means that you can duplicate an identical replica from a single cannabis plant cell.


----------



## Nizza (Dec 20, 2019)

Renfro said:


> I think it was @Or_Gro I saw using tissue culture to propagate cannabis.







__





Or_Gro’s Tissue Culture Journal


Indeed. I’ve wondered this years ago I swear. Frickin cool to see someone trying to innovate it. Awesome job man. I’m actually in the market for a laminar flow hood, just trying to find one local ish for about 500 bucks...... Sending out a 2ml vial ready to plug in dirt whatever and go...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## DocofRock (Dec 24, 2019)

I’ve actually seen a video about commercial grow ops doing this with agar plates. I’m pretty sure you can find this video relatively simply on YouTube if you’re searching for like “commercial cannabis cultivation” or something. When I get time, I’ll try to locate this.


----------

